
Show HN: Mln – A Modern Version of ‘Ln’ - tkmru
https://github.com/tkmru/mln
======
fiatjaf
> Every time I use the ln command, it puzzles me not knowing whether any of
> the arguments is source_file or target_file.

I had that problem too.

Then I realized the syntax is the same for `cp` and `mv`, but instead of
copying or moving the file you're creating a link.

